# Trying to remove hydraulic steering cylinder from MF 393



## GTEXASHUNTER (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, new member here. I'm trying to remove the hydraulic steering cylinder from a Massey 393. I removed the front tires, distance bars but where the cylinder pivots is that a pin or a ball joint? I've been trying to tap it out but will not move out or in so now I'm not sure if it's a pin at all or maybe frozen. I took off the bolt running vertical through the cylinder connecting to the frame but that pin/ball joint is holding the bolt in place. Is there anyway to get the pistons out without removing the cylinder? I see a two notched steel ring on one end of the cylinder it does move but only by using a screwdriver and hammer.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

GTEXASHUNTER said:


> Hello everyone, new member here. I'm trying to remove the hydraulic steering cylinder from a Massey 393. I removed the front tires, distance bars but where the cylinder pivots is that a pin or a ball joint? I've been trying to tap it out but will not move out or in so now I'm not sure if it's a pin at all or maybe frozen. I took off the bolt running vertical through the cylinder connecting to the frame but that pin/ball joint is holding the bolt in place. Is there anyway to get the pistons out without removing the cylinder? I see a two notched steel ring on one end of the cylinder it does move but only by using a screwdriver and hammer.


If it is the pin type it may just be frozen, but if it is a ball and joint type you will need to separate it with a tie rod end fork. 

Can you post pics of it please.


----------



## GTEXASHUNTER (Jun 24, 2014)

Will do I'll get a pic and put a youtube vid on here when the flooding stops and I can get down there tomorrow.


----------



## GTEXASHUNTER (Jun 24, 2014)

*top view*

Top view side view bottom view, that bolt wont go down even with a wedge. Best option I think will to just remove the right side spring and ring and pull everything out instead of removing the cylinder.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

you need one of these tools one of them uses an air hammer and the other just a plain BIG hammer.
They should do the trick.


----------



## Ed Garcia (May 12, 2021)

Hello. I saw that this discussion was from way back 2014. I have a similar if not the same problem while working with an old mf375 tractor with a massive leak on the power steering cylinder. I cant take off the cylinder. Very much frozen. Were you successful removing the cylinder with just a tie rod end fork? Also, does that pin/bolt on the side come off only after the ball joint pivot comes off? 
Thank you much


----------



## adriaan (10 mo ago)

Hi Ed,
Did you manage to get the to get the pin/bolt on the side off?
I have exactly the same problem you had and I cant solve it!


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Visit www.agcopartsbooks.com find the model 393 go at the front axle steering. You can get an idea how it is assembled and my help with disassembly.
Also you might want to visit www.agcopubs.com and pick up the service manual and parts and operators manual, These are usually priced less than other aftermarket manuals and are more detailed.


----------



## Erobertson (1 mo ago)

adriaan said:


> Hi Ed,
> Did you manage to get the to get the pin/bolt on the side off?
> I have exactly the same problem you had and I cant solve it!


I am working on a MF383 and i am having the same issue. Were you able to remove the cylinder?


----------



## male2tom (4 mo ago)

YOU HAVE ALL GOOD ADVICE ALREADY, SOME ARE TOUGH REQUIRES BIG TORCH-BIG ROSEBUD TIP =HEAT OUTER RED HOT. USE THE MOST POWERFUL AIR HAMMER. CAN PULLER BE USED?
IF ALL FAILS YOU HAVE TO CUT SLIT IN OUTER ,REPLACE WITH NEW OR WELD SLIT


----------

